# Found a site with beautiful patterns



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Was flipping through an old Vogue knitting magazine and saw a photo of a pattern I was thinking of doing. It led me to this site. I'd never seen it before. Some great stuff.

http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohhh! Thanks for posting. I hadn't seen this site before either and there are some lovely patterns.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I love that Florido cowl in pink and cream. I don't remember ever seeing anything like it.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Both the free patterns and those for sale are lovely. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link. There are a lot of beautiful patterns there. I downloaded a couple of free ones - and have my eyes on a cardigan pattern. I discovered that you order the patterns through Ravelry.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: thanks


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I downloaded a free one, and I also have my eye on one.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this great link!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the patterns are beautiful


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a very nice web-site. I had not been aware of it.
Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbup: 
You are from Greenbay (packer country) I noticed. I live in
Viking country in MN!! Do you watch the football games & knit??? :-D 
Red Robin / St Peter, MN


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a very nice web-site. I had not been aware of it.
Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbup: 
You are from Greenbay (packer country) I noticed. I live in
Viking country in MN!! Do you watch the football games & knit??? :-D 
Red Robin / St Peter, MN


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Great site! I want to make about 90% of them!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh! Just had a wonderful time trawling through the patterns. I love Manos del Uruguay yarn!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. I really like the Lafayette vest. So different.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice sight with lovely patterns.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I know. I was drawn to that as well. I have bookmarked a similar cowl on ravelry with a "lining" like that, but this one has that neat laced outer layer. Lovely


kathycam said:


> I love that Florido cowl in pink and cream. I don't remember ever seeing anything like it.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

You betcha'!


Red Robin said:


> This is a very nice web-site. I had not been aware of it.
> Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbup:
> You are from Greenbay (packer country) I noticed. I live in
> Viking country in MN!! Do you watch the football games & knit??? :-D
> Red Robin / St Peter, MN


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

kniturassoff said:


> Thanks. I really like the Lafayette vest. So different.


Wow, don't know how I missed that. I looked at it close up and it is outstanding. Thanks for drawing my attention to it.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great site, lovely patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow..not much pulls me away from KP in the mornings but this site did!


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Wonderful patterns. THANKS.

I got some beautiful sari silk yarn from Darn Good Yarn called Silk Bubbles. Absolutely glorious colors - it glows. But I didn't know what to do with it. I decided on a simple Cowl with little or no pattern. The Mitered Cowl will be perfect. I may change to all satin stitch to show the colors better.

Again thanks. I found exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never seen this either, I did get a couple of free patterns, very pretty!! Thank you!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the link, there are some lovely patterns. Have my eye on many of them.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad so many of you found this as wonderful as I did. I think the way the site is laid out is helpful too. Patterns are in alphabetical order, nice photos and not a lot of verbage to get in the way. Simple displays and easy to navigate. Let's hope the patterns are well written so we can duplicate some of these great designs.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Glad so many of you found this as wonderful as I did. I think the way the site is laid out is helpful too. Patterns are in alphabetical order, nice photos and not a lot of verbage to get in the way. Simple displays and easy to navigate. Let's hope the patterns are well written so we can duplicate some of these great designs.


Ditto! I really like being able to see the designs all on one page.

To view Fairmount Fibers patterns on ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Fairmount%20Fibers&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

To differentiate the free ones from the ones that are free, just click on the box in front of "free" on the left column.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great link! More lovely patterns, yum, yum!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for this link. Just enjoyed browsing...have bookmarked this one!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I have enough patterns to last me until I am 350 years old.....then I get on this site and oh and ah at so many more, LOL So many patterns, so little time....!! Thank you, this is a lovely site!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

So there ARE sites out there that my hours (and hours) of browsing didn't turn up. Didn't need to know that. But thanks so much for sharing. That's a good one.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

These patterns are sooo hip! Love it.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

nice patterns--thanks


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Downloaded two, thank you.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link, they have some beautiful patterns


----------

